# Latex Carpet Adhesive Corpse



## JohnnyAppleseed

So I used a hard plastic, jointed skelly from Grandin Road, stretched thigh high nylons (nude) over him, shredded them in areas, then applied Indoor/Outdoor Latex Carpet Adhesive over the entire skelly. After that I used shredded hemp rope strands for some tendons and fiber. After allowing to set-up for a couple of days I used a Dark Walnut Minwax stain and flat black spray paint to acheive this look.....










Still have a bit of work to do in the eye socket area and other flat black spaces to "liven" it up just a bit.

* New pic of a groundbreaker corpsed skelly from 2010, this one was also hit with a minwax golden oak to the bones before corpsing to age them.


----------



## Denhaunt

very nice on a low budget. You get an "A".


----------



## scareme

I like the dry skin look to him. And you choose a good color too. Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well done - he looks positively venerable

Did you have any problems with the carpet adhesive drying? I've seen other comments on the Forum about how it can take days to dry properly.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

RoxyBlue said:


> Well done - he looks positively venerable
> 
> Did you have any problems with the carpet adhesive drying? I've seen other comments on the Forum about how it can take days to dry properly.


Well, I let it hang and dry for about a week just because i wasn't in a hurry to get to him (I've got several projects in the works at the same time so I can move from one to another leaving me no reason to complain about a slow dry or waiting for a part to arrive!). A couple of thicker areas still had a bit of tackiness if you gripped it with a firm grip in that area, but otherwise I found that is was dry.

I've used the Carpet Adhesive as a mache medium for a pumpkin head in the past and it dried nicely as well. And talk about weather resistant!


----------



## Shadow Realm

RoxyBlue said:


> Well done - he looks positively venerable
> 
> Did you have any problems with the carpet adhesive drying? I've seen other comments on the Forum about how it can take days to dry properly.


I leave mine outside in the sun for several days, that helps dry it and also gives a little more of an aged look, I only bring it in if there is rain in the forecast. I found that this drying process works best for us.


----------



## fritz42_male

Has anybody had a problem with carpet latex degrading in sun? I left a project outside on a hot day and it went all sticky. I had used carpet latex over bubble wrap. I had some carpet latex covered paper towel on the same armature and that seemed OK but the carpet latex on the bubble wrap had gone unpleasantly sticky.

It was a fairly warm day at 36C and the prop was in direct sun?


----------



## Bone Dancer

First off thats a nice looking corpse you got there, good job.

As for carpet adhesive, I have heard there is a fast drying one sold at Lowes the name of which i can't remember right now (something 88 or 808 ) As far as the stuff getting sticky again when warm I would think it would be a function of what it was put on and how much it was absorbed into it. I am sure the burlap absorbed a lot more then the bubble wrap plastic, which didnt absorb any of it. I tried carpet adhesive one time and just bit the bullet and paid the price for the latex.


----------



## hpropman

Nice job looks great


----------



## Lovedove

I used wall paper adhesive ....It worked out great and didnt take long to dry .


----------



## EvilQueen1298

That is an awesome technique! My version uses nylons. 
I have about 25 skulls using this technique.
Put the nylon (usually knee highs) over the skull, shred it, add carpet adhesive. Then I usually add some dirt and hair. Let dry. Then I paint it with amber colored shalac.


----------



## EvilQueen1298




----------



## hedg12

Looks really great! The color's awesome, too. Always wondered about carpet latex.



JohnnyAppleseed said:


> So I used a hard plastic, jointed skelly from Grandin Road, stretched thigh high nylons (nude) over him,


Do you have to be nude when you stretch the nylons, or can you get the same effect while wearing socks?


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

Bone Dancer said:


> First off thats a nice looking corpse you got there, good job.
> 
> As for carpet adhesive, I have heard there is a fast drying one sold at Lowes the name of which i can't remember right now (something 88 or 808 ) As far as the stuff getting sticky again when warm I would think it would be a function of what it was put on and how much it was absorbed into it. I am sure the burlap absorbed a lot more then the bubble wrap plastic, which didnt absorb any of it. I tried carpet adhesive one time and just bit the bullet and paid the price for the latex.


the name brand is Henry, and it's like $13.00 a gallon!


----------



## Lunatic

That looks awesome! I really like the nylon look. It appears to be a relatively easy technique and quite effective.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

Nice job. I have wondered about carpet latex and how it compares to the more popular molding type latex. It certainly looks like you have used it with success. I understand it's far less $$$$


----------



## nixie

Great corpses Johnny and EQ!! I love to see all the different techniques on here. I have a crew of bluckies that need improving, I'll definitely be using all your expertise in the process!


----------



## fritz42_male

The one time I used carpet latex on bubble wrap it went all sticky (possibly due to being in the sun on a 36C day) to th epoint where I couldn't even unsticky it using talc or acrylic paint so I haven't used it that way since. It seems to work well with nylons though.


----------



## Bascombe

RoxyBlue said:


> Did you have any problems with the carpet adhesive drying? I've seen other comments on the Forum about how it can take days to dry properly.


I don't like the carpet adhesive because it takes too long to dry and it also has a lingering solvent smell.

I have used a couple of other products that dry much faster and are water based without the lingering solvents. They may be a little more spendy than the carpet adhesive for the nylon process, but you can use it on hard plastic skull masks if you wish to corpsify them and not worry that your actor will succumb to the fumes.

The products I use are vinyl based and are:

Jaxsan 600
Vi-cryl

I've corpsed two full Bucky's and 7 or 8 skulls using these products. I'll post pictures of them on here when I become a real boy (I just joined Haunt Forum last night and I have a few more posts before I can post pics)


----------



## Jaybo

I haven't tried it, but I've read you can dust the carpet latex with baby powder to cut down on the tackiness. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## The Watcher

The Skelly looks good. Did you stain it also, or is that just the dried glue color.

Well when they started meeting the environmental regulations. They changed it It isn't like the old thick greenish colored stuff. That stuff would stick your mother in law to a wall. But now it is mostly water. So since the bubble wrap isn't pores, it forces the water to come to the top. Where I would recommend in for non pores surfaces. The water coming up through the top can ruin a detailed finish. If you ever put sheet vinyl on concrete. You will notice,even after it is rolled bubbles will start to rise. but they will go down as long as they were not there at first. The first bubbles are air. The ones that rise are gas. Either way they will dry in time.



Bone Dancer said:


> First off thats a nice looking corpse you got there, good job.
> 
> As for carpet adhesive, I have heard there is a fast drying one sold at Lowes the name of which i can't remember right now (something 88 or 808 ) As far as the stuff getting sticky again when warm I would think it would be a function of what it was put on and how much it was absorbed into it. I am sure the burlap absorbed a lot more then the bubble wrap plastic, which didnt absorb any of it. I tried carpet adhesive one time and just bit the bullet and paid the price for the latex.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

RoxyBlue said:


> Well done - he looks positively venerable
> 
> Did you have any problems with the carpet adhesive drying? I've seen other comments on the Forum about how it can take days to dry properly.


the Henry brand from Lowes dries to the touch within 24 hours!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

The Watcher said:


> The Skelly looks good. Did you stain it also, or is that just the dried glue color.


Sorry Watcher, missed your question...yes, I did stain it, used a Minwax Walnut water based stain...also I used a flat black spray paint in some ofthe areas I wanted to shadow or just a little darker before hitting it with the stain.


----------



## pagan

Looks great.. I tried a similar technique with a blucky last year and the thicker areas remained squishy for quite awhile.. I have a couple of buckies coming and I am going to try liquid nails on one of them.


----------



## IMU

Very nice work on it!


----------



## Lunatic

Looks great Johnny! I love the simplicity to the skin effect along with twine for tendons. That's something that I could actually do since I've never been clever enough to create corpse props. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MattCoon

susan from creepy hollow said:


> the name brand is Henry, and it's like $13.00 a gallon!


Do you use the indoor (Henry 356) or outdoor (Henry 663) type? The indoor says it is solvent-free and low odor, so I assume that's the batter choice...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

MattCoon said:


> Do you use the indoor (Henry 356) or outdoor (Henry 663) type? The indoor says it is solvent-free and low odor, so I assume that's the batter choice...


MattCoon, I use the Henry 356.


----------



## niblique71

*Latex curing agent??*

The pictures must have been taken down. I was hoping to get another look at your corpse.

I'm beginning to use Henry 663 and 356 on a few props and I do like how inexpensive it is compared to "good" mold latex. The effects are GREAT when using cotten fabric. THe fabric does seem to improve the drying time by absorbing the moisture. But I'm still dissapointed at the drying time.

There must be a chemist in here that can recommend a curing agent for this kind of Latex/Glue. I've done some research and such chemicals seem to be available. I'd love to know if Latex paint might improve the dry time??? or some other household chemical or product that could make this carpet glue cure at a faster rate.

Last year I did use the indoor (356) on a large prop, and spray painting a light coat on it did seem to help it dry a little faster in certain areas. I also tried mixing sawdust into it to add some texture. That did seem to improve the dry time as well. All in all, the only thing dissapointing about this type of latex/glue is the dry time. It's a fantastic medium for corpsing and chicken wire/cloth props.

Here are some shrooms that I'm working on Inspired by Rehnefan using chicken wire, hardware cloth, carpet latex, and cotten fabric.


----------



## Rahnefan

RahneFan actually but good job.  And your mushrooms rule.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

niblique71, love the mushrooms. Sorry about the photo, I was cleaning house and with a limited amount of photos that can be uploaded to my albums I must have deleted this linked photo by accident. However I did add this one from 2010, groundbreaker style and the bones were aged as well with a minwax golden oak before corpsing in the same technique.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Looks good Johnny, I like the "jerky" looking skin. Very creepy.


----------

